# Air Cannons can be air pigs... Energy Efficient air cannons



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Air Cannons can be air pigs... so I am converting mine to be Energy Efficient air cannons!
I have added a digital air gauge with adjustable alarm switch output.
I set the alarm to cut power to the solenoid once the air charge drops to 20psi.
Now my cannons use way less air. My air compressor should run cooler this year!
I will try to post some videos later.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm confused. It seems that all you've done is add a pressure switch that is set for a min.-20psi, and a max psi ? so you can shut off the air cannon so it will not fire until the max psi is reached. Great idea ,but it doesn't make the air cannon any more efficient, it's still an air hog. I've seen people use an accumulator tank with full compressor psi going in and regulating the air out. That seemed to work a little better.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

The sensor basically only always the initial peak burst, instead of a complete tank dump. That equals less air wasted. I will shoot a video to show how it works.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Instead of using a timing relay or timing circuit ,you're using a pressure switch to allow a short burst of air. Is that correct?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Correct. It is just a backwards way to get there. This air cannon will now work well with basic PIR input. The small difference is that I can set the shut off pressure to maximize the burst, while minimizing loss. Another reason I did it, was because I got about 10 (FREE), SMC digital air gauges with adjustable alarm outputs.... Gotta use the free stuff where you can.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

What part number smc part did you use?


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

I used a HD wireless trigger so I can manually set it off and then shut it off real quick.Doesnt use as much air that way.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

SMC: GS40.
I am adding this mod to all 4 of my air cannons.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> SMC: GS40.
> I am adding this mod to all 4 of my air cannons.


Free is a good thing for you on those, since they look to be aout $180 a piece from SMC.


----------

